# Starter Rod Building Kit



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

I am wanting to get started rod building and was wondering if this is a good kit to get started with. My first "build" will be removing the guides from a Falcon BuCoo and replacing them with Recoil guides.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 7, 2008)

Plumbwader said:


> I am wanting to get started rod building and was wondering if this is a good kit to get started with. My first "build" will be removing the guides from a Falcon BuCoo and replacing them with Recoil guides.


It's a good kit has some things you won't need. I don't like the crb hand wrapper I have a Batson hand wrap kit for $100

Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> It's a good kit has some things you won't need. I don't like the crb hand wrapper I have a Batson hand wrap kit for $100
> 
> Sent from my moto z3 using Tapatalk


So does the kit you have have everything I will need to get started?


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

The CRB kit will get you started. It has enough basic supplies (paste epoxy, thread finish, brushes, mixing cups) for a couple of rods.


----------



## Big Bay (May 14, 2013)

I started with the flex coat kit and a reamer and the the components for my first rod from ftu and I worked well for a few years. I think the flex coat hand wrapper is very well made and their epoxies are still what I use today if that matters a hundred or so builds in. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## KurtActual (Feb 9, 2018)

Hey @Plumbwader did you end up buying the kit from Mudhole? I am considering buying the Turnkey Kit, which looks like it includes everything from the kit you listed, plus a blank and pieces to build a rod.
This'll be my first dip into a new hobby. Do you recommend it?


----------



## hog (May 17, 2006)

Thought I would Throw my .02 out there... 
A bit over a year ago, I was where you are 
I just passed my Rookie year Anniversary of Rod Building, to #2. Ive got A LONNNNNG ways to go, But, Ive come Alonnnng ways too. 

I got my start signing up for the Mudhole class in Houston, last Feb., But, my brother whos been building off and on since the 70's, suggested I come over to his house to build 2 rods to have a bit of experience before attending. So he helped me build a Casting and a Spinner. I gave him $200 to order me the supplies for the 2 rods. I built them in 2 or 3 settings with his help and guidance along the way. Those 2 rods, even after all the rods Ive built since in the last year, probably near 30 or more now, and hundreds of hours building and practicing on ole rods stripped and rebuilt, Watching Vidoes, Ordering Books, buying dowel rod after dowel rod for learning new things especially the marbling and thread wraps, Those first two rods are still the ones I use when I go fish'n, just because they were my first. 
those two were built on a machine wrapper. 

Feb came around for the mudhole class that was I think 200$ They gave me a CRB hand wrapper and enough supplies to build one rod.. First day was 7 to 7 to build the rods and epoxy... 2nd day from 7 to noon was for the professionals to show the advanced wraps, dips, how to's etc.... Then they had a large table LOADED with components and things at almost cost to sell... including the 6'6" Med cork handle kits for like $35 a kit. I probably spent another 200-250 for that stuff.... so I had now about 450$ invested with only a hand wrapper, but, enough stuff to build a couple of rods 

The reason I tell this story is, is for a couple of reasons. 
First, Back to your question about the kit mudhole sells, and your question " if this is a good kit to get started with" ? 

Im gonna say yes IMO. (there are other good kits out there too) the CRB kit is about 150. In lookin at just the photo of the stuff you posted, about the only thing I dont like is that glass Alcohol Burner.. get one of the plastics IMO. I spent about 200 for the kit stuff I got from them(and got the trainin). Plus, to this day, even tho I have a Alps Wrapper that Allan at Seekfishing helped be buy, I to this day STILL do so much of my wrapping by hand turning rather than motor-driven. I even sometimes still use my CRB I got at the class. other times, I just take the belt off my power wrapper. I find my self wishing, that I would have build more rods in the beginning hand wrapping rather than the Alps (That was suggested to me strongly by some of the master builders out there, but, I was hard-headed and didn't listen lol.... ) You can buy alot of building tool-type stuff from Hobby Lobby, Dollar Store etc... 

Ive learned this in this past year that "ROD" is an Acronym just like "BOAT"

"BOAT" means=== Break Out Another Thousand

"RODs"--- Roll Out Dollarsssssssssssssss

In one year, Ive gone from that inital 200$ to buy the components for those first two rods, to probably neary $5000 or more since... Its VERY Addicting LoL (but, I love the Learning and sharing of "How To's and Where's" of the Rod Building Communities. 

Good Luck with your New Adventure. Keep us posted how your Doin along the way..


----------



## KurtActual (Feb 9, 2018)

Thanks for the feedback Hog.

I think I can relate to your advise, as I have spent quite a bit of money on my fly tying gear, and it sounds like similar choices could be made in that realm (in terms of money and technology options)


----------



## impulse (Mar 17, 2010)

I built my first half dozen fly rods with a spool of nylon thread, some masking tape for the seat arbors and to hold the guides while wrapping them, some dime store epoxy and a lot of patience to turn the curing rod for an hour while watching TV. I got the blanks at the Cabela's bargain cave, back when Cabela's was only in Nebraska.

Today, I use a thinner epoxy and a $10 4RPM motor (that I got for <$1 in China). Still in for under $20 worth of tools.

I started making my own rods when I was a kid, and either couldn't find the right action in a spinning rod, or couldn't afford the fly rods that were available. Today, there isn't an action I can think of that I can't find readily available, and inexpensive fly rods are easy to find. I can generally buy a ready made rod a lot cheaper than I can find the components to make that same same rod.

I recognize that there's some satisfaction with making my own rod, but the economics have come about face. So most of my rod wrapping nowadays goes to replacing guides.


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

Plumbwader said:


> I am wanting to get started rod building and was wondering if this is a good kit to get started with. My first "build" will be removing the guides from a Falcon BuCoo and replacing them with Recoil guides.


Get on YouTube and watch their channel. There are literally hundreds of hours of videos to watch just from MH. There are plenty others as well.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Plumbwader (Jan 17, 2009)

Ok I ordered the kit and a bunch of components to build me a pretty decent rod. Wish me luck.


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

Dern. Just seeing this. 
I have the CRB wrapping station that I havenâ€™t used since I bought the power wrapper. 
You welcome to it if you need it. That kit is a good starting place.


----------



## MikeK (Dec 11, 2008)

Plumbwader said:


> Ok I ordered the kit and a bunch of components to build me a pretty decent rod. Wish me luck.


Good luck :smile:


----------



## themadhunter (Oct 5, 2012)

esc said:


> Dern. Just seeing this.
> 
> I have the CRB wrapping station that I havenâ€™t used since I bought the power wrapper.
> 
> You welcome to it if you need it. That kit is a good starting place.


How much do you want for it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esc (Dec 18, 2009)

themadhunter said:


> How much do you want for it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent you a PM


----------

